# True Nigerian Dwarf?



## pygmygoats3280 (Jun 10, 2019)

I wasn’t really sure where to put this, but here we go.
I got this doeling a couple of months ago, and I’m not sure what to think of her. I got her from a pen of nigora crosses.
However, if you look closer she really doesn’t look like a nigora or a Nigerian dwarf. 
She didn’t have mohair when I picked her up, and she hadn’t grown any since. I know some of the others in her pen were “blowing” their fleece, so she could have blown it all and it’s just taking a while to come back in? But that still doesn’t explain her nose shape.
It’s not dished and I don’t really think it’s flat, like my other does? It even sort of looks Roman, but not quite. Her ears, too, are bigger and rounder than Nigerian ears, but not quite floppy like angora ears. 
I have attached photos. What do you all think?













































These are photos of the other two we got with her. You can obviously see one looks like a nigerian and one looks like a nigora.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She's a pretty one that's for sure, I'd say more nigerian but it's still hard for me to tell


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her face is straight in profile. The white mark is causing an optical illusion. Look carefully, I'll bet that white hair is longer than the surrounding colored hair.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I know you want a specific breed. To me she is actually veey unique. Standing next to the white one their face shapes look very similar.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I agree with Tanya. They do look very similar


----------



## pygmygoats3280 (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh no, I love her lots. I don’t really mind if she’s not full Nigerian. I was just concerned cause she just didn’t really look like any of my other dairy goats.






















This is my Nigora’s nose. I always thought hers was rather straight.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

She looks like a Nigerian to me


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Nigora has a dished face Franky has a straight face


----------

